# Finding a job in Dubai (with less than a year experience



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

hi guys

do you think someone of europe (Belgium) with a degree of Marketing could find a job in dubai (uae) with less than a year of experience ?
i mean a good positioned job like i would find here

many thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

It really depends, imo, are you specialized in a particular field within marketing say internet/social etc.. if so then that would certainly help.. just remember most employers look for middle east experience here .. and a lot of the people coming out to the middle east have more years under their belt, gained in other places in the world.. this is not to say it cannot be done... good luck ..


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

thank you saras. I dont have experience in the middle east but everyone should start one day :d! I'm really brainwashing how to find a good job there. Middle east experience is also good to take it back to europe i must say


----------



## MessyGuy (Dec 4, 2012)

Take a look at The Middle East's Leading Job Site | Bayt.com

This is were i found my role


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

MessyGuy said:


> Take a look at The Middle East's Leading Job Site | Bayt.com
> 
> This is were i found my role


Thanks 
What kind of job.how much experience you had? I heard this site dont reply to everyone because of too much applyment :/


----------



## Naddy89 (Nov 17, 2012)

When there's a will, there's a way...or you can get a job through networking and that might work in your favour. Good luck!


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

Naddy89 said:


> When there's a will, there's a way...or you can get a job through networking and that might work in your favour. Good luck!


Thanks for your reply
What do youmean by networking?
Whats better.to search from here or to go there and search?
Because maybe if you go there they can be over you in negotiation (if you find somrthing)
Many thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

No disrespect, but if you don't know what networking is, I would recommend you wait a little longer and gain some more experience before you even consider coming here to look for a job.

You need to learn how to use search engines, such as Google, to do your research.

With networking, however, I will help you - http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=definition+of+networking&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> No disrespect, but if you don't know what networking is, I would recommend you wait a little longer and gain some more experience before you even consider coming here to look for a job.
> 
> You need to learn how to use search engines, such as Google, to do your research.
> 
> With networking, however, I will help you - definition of networking - Google Search



Anyway.thanks for trying to help me.
I got it after posting my previous msg.


----------



## B2200 (Dec 10, 2012)

*best web site*



zakaria b said:


> hi guys
> 
> do you think someone of europe (belgium) with a degree of marketing could find a job in dubai (uae) with less than a year of experience ?
> I mean a good positioned job like i would find here
> ...


dubizzle


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

B2200 said:


> dubizzle


Thanks brother
I will subscribe online and if there is no movement or concrete offers ill go there for the summer and show my face 
I dont know how long i should stay. Some recommendations?


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

Hello Zakaria,

As European citizen you can check the international volunteership done by the French Government. You can find all you need on www.civiweb.com.

For Dubai, the package is good for freshers with masters. I did it and the package is around: 
Basic Salary: 10.000 AED/month
Housing Allowance: approx. 6.000 AED/month
Car: 2000 AED/month
Full Health Coverage + Flight Tickets

Good Luck!


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

Abu_Anas said:


> Hello Zakaria,
> 
> As European citizen you can check the international volunteership done by the French Government. You can find all you need on www.civiweb.com.
> 
> ...


Thank you anas
It sounds very interesting. Tomorrow i will scan the whole website.
Which jobfunction did you take?for how long?
Did you have some experience before?
Merci


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

I did my internship in the group where I did my volunteership. 
I was Pre Sales Engineer for IT & Telecom Systems.

Do not hesitate to apply to the jobs you can find on civiweb but you can push on various european companies to use this specific contract which is highly interesting for them. 
Another point.. You have to be european citizen between 18 and 28 years old.

They can reduce their taxes by hiring you!


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

Abu_Anas said:


> I did my internship in the group where I did my volunteership.
> I was Pre Sales Engineer for IT & Telecom Systems.
> 
> Do not hesitate to apply to the jobs you can find on civiweb but you can push on various european companies to use this specific contract which is highly interesting for them.
> ...


Couldt wait to read the website. so actually the wages or not negotiable if i get it right ?
What if the contract is over ,can you stay and work without VIE ?
Do you pay something to them (VIE) ? And how long did it take from apply to getting the job and how is the procesus?
Sry for all these questions :d


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

Actually it's not negotiable but some companies are flexible... they provide a monthly bonus but it's an exception....

When the contract is over... With the belgian passport you can stay 30+10 days in the UAE and do Visa Run to Oman to extend it for one more month. The month after you can do it again and again....

The main advantages regarding the VIE is to get a contract from Europe with European rules, no probation period and a really good Health coverage and life insurance.

And your experience is included in your belgian pension scheme .

The recruitment process is done in 3 month minimum. Moreover the VIE is not restricted to the UAE... it's worldwide but really advantageous in the UAE.


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds good, im very excited right know. Its true we have a lot of "unknown" benefits here in Europe. Anyway, if i renew the passport (to go abroad), and come back , i can find a normal job ? (if i desire to ) . I think you can only have 1 contract with VIE, is that true?

What is your origin my friend and till when will you stay there ?


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

No You can renew 1 time the VIE contract and the maximum period is 2 years but it's really good for starting your career in the Middle-East .

you have a quick overview HERE for the basic salary proposed everywhere in the world.

You can find the VIE Guide: HERE

Do not hesitate to visit: ForumVIE - Volontariat International en Entreprise


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

By the way I'm dual citizen French and Moroccan. I worked in UAE and came back in France for my family.
Now I'm married with 1 child and I need to find a serious opportunity to move with family status.


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

Abu_Anas said:


> By the way I'm dual citizen French and Moroccan. I worked in UAE and came back in France for my family.
> Now I'm married with 1 child and I need to find a serious opportunity to move with family status.


thanks for the links bro, im happy to be able to read about it
You have family ,thats great. I hope you can go back with the family, it will not be difficult to find with your experience ?

I'm still single, but i know if i will be enganged (inshallah) the chances or small to go abroad, you know..

-Tell me ,how many months do you recommend to go by VIE ?
6months ?12 ,24 ?
-Does it make a differents if I put dual nationality when i register?
-can you tell me what i must select @ type de mission?
I want to work as a marketeer
-Whats the difference between Indemnité fixe ,Indemnité géographique AND TOTAL indemnités nettes mensuelles

i think i asked more questions than a 1year forummember :d haha


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

The average contract period for a VIE is 18 months but do not hesitate to go for a 24 months contract!
The main advantage is to have NO probation period and you can cancel this contract if you find a better opportunity when you'll be in the desert  .

It makes no difference to put a dual nationality. The main reason is for french-moroccan for example who cannot do VIE in Morocco due to dual-citizenship.

For the mission do not hesitate to put "Indifferent".

The main difference when you compare fixed income, geographical income and total income it is mainly due to the breakdown done by the french government. You have a fixed income for all and a geographical income which adapts your TOTAL income to the local cost of living.

Moreover, you have to keep in mind... The competition is HARD to get a volunteership because it is the main solution to go abroad for freshers from top french business schools or top french engineering schools.
To do the difference do not hesitate to highlight your strengths!


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

You said that the experience will be included in the belgian pension scheme, that means that i have to pay the difference between brut and net in belgium ?

Should we add a Licence when registering because i still not have it at the moment 
When you say, the competition is hard, you mean there are not a lot of places availble ?
I'm not from a french school, so maybe i will not be a priority ?


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

For the pension scheme it's a special agreement. Don't be worried! No link with gross or net salary, you just need to inform the belgian administration.

What do you mean by a Licence???

French citizen are not prioritized to other EU nationalities! the VIE concept is well-known in France to become young expat, that's it! But the majority of VIE are taken by people with master's degree. 

Moreover you can create your VIE  (it's what I did. My brother did it as well) , it is mainly a contract. You can apply to the Civiweb's job board but you can contact companies with Dubai branch.


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok no worries :d

License i mean Diplome. Maybe a proof that you have one ?

But if i have not a Master ,its not ok ?
And if you say contact a company, you mean telling them of VIE in hope they join it and contract me ? chance should be little i think. A man should be lucky if a company in Dubai send a reply of your request no ?


----------



## Abu_Anas (May 2, 2011)

It depends if you did internship within the company you'll contact your chance is extremely higher than cold calling. You can try companies on civiweb which advertised high amount of job offers.

For sure, a degree is HIGHLY requested. When you'll apply for a resident visa, the UAE administration will ask you about it....


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

yes,i was thinking of making contact with the company i made an intership with based in dubai, but obviously..its not my dreamjob.
I know i will not be happy if its the same type of work.
If you are interested we could Private mail, (email or something)
Your experience could help me a lot


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

forever alone :ranger:


----------

